# 5/1 - Out in the Gulf - Backache(s)



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Got an early start today. We left out of Shoreline and made a beeline for the pass... Day started off at 1-2ft but by the time we made bait, it was a solid 2-3ft and building. Made a slight adjustment to our plans and it turned out amazing! 

Wreck 1: Absolutely slaughtered the AJ's! Hallpass had the magic rod and we kept them above the wreck for a change. Managed 4+ AJ's (only kept 4) but man did they put a hurting on our backs! In between AJ's, we slapped down a new bait on the magic rod and got absolutely hammered. After a quick 5-7 min fight that brought me to my knee's (literally), we pulled up a nice 45lb cobia! Got some bobo's and of course the ARS's were menacing! Sea's built to a very steep 3-4ft with 5ft mixed in for good measure!


Wreck 2 - 5: More AJ's and ARS! Tried getting some big mangrove's but they were not coming up past the ARS's. Seas were still 3-4ft until we got within a couple of miles of the beach. Hit a few FADs but no luck today on those.

All in all, a great day on the water! Get out on the water if you can..fishing is on fire!


Capt'n Daddy


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like a great day! Awesome job. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Good report and nice fish congrats


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish !


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

How did you catch the Red Snapper? I thought they were almost extinct?!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got lucky with those ARS's...lol


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> How did you catch the Red Snapper? I thought they were almost extinct?!


That's what I'm talking about. It couldn't be the elusive ARS, must be an alien species because the Gobment tells us they are rare up in these here parts.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great report.!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hell yea...
Gets me excited.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Great report ... great pictures!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Capt'n Daddy said:


> Managed 4+ AJ's (only kept 4) but man did they put a hurting on our backs!


Did you have two other passengers on the boat besides you and Hallpass?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Was a great fishing trip with a good crew. Was super impressed with the performance of James boat in 3 ft white caps. That Robalo 24 is one fine bay boat.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome capt!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Hall Pass said:


> Was a great fishing trip with a good crew. Was super impressed with the performance of James boat in 3 ft white caps. That Robalo 24 is one fine bay boat.




Thank you sir! Nice to have bay boat that can run skinny or go offshore and not be swamped when it gets rough. Robalo hit a home run with the Cayman 246...I researched a bunch of boats and, IMHO, feel that you'd be hard pressed to find a better, multipurpose boat. :thumbup:


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Sweet!


----------

